# A new Toy



## thegallery (Oct 3, 2014)

I really did not need another welder.  I guess I am old, old school, the Mig has its place but I still like the old AC stick machine for heavier welding.  I picked up this 50? year old Miller Thunderbolt 225 for a reasonable price.  I disassembled it, cleaned, did some minor repair, and painted it.  After reassembling it I gave her a try and it works like a champ.  Next I will build a mobile carriage for it using her for the welding.  I really don't need three welders, but.............


----------



## RandyM (Oct 3, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with old school. The last I checked it still is valid. I really like how you cleaned the old machine up. Well done!

And I move your thread to the Welding section. Hope you don't mind. Again, nice project. Thanks for posting.


----------



## righto88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice job cleaning it up. Looks brand new. I still use my old Craftsman 220 AC welder. And if you got that for $50.00
it was a great deal. I would not take that for my Craftsman welder. Those old welder transformers were built to last.

And I saw you meant 50 year old, not fifty dollars.... My bad. But still it is a Miller and am sure it will give you
good service.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice job
Looks like it just came out the factory door!

Cheers Phil


----------



## furnace3 (Oct 3, 2014)

That is a lovely welder! Looks like it's possibly from the 70's and has hardly been used. Besides the awesome old Miller logo, I especially like the all-metal handcrank on the top.

I have a 21 y.o. Miller AC/DC Thunderbolt in my shop that I have used to lay *miles* of bead and it's still happily humming along. So good on ya! That welder will serve you well.


----------



## richl (Oct 3, 2014)

My thunderbolt is 1989 vintage, she still runs strong, also have a couple of might machines that I use often, but as you mention, you can weld much heavier metal with the ac/DC welder. Thanks for showing her off)


----------



## Caesar Morales (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice !!!


----------



## Andre (Oct 4, 2014)

Good stuff, stick is nice if you know how to use it. No bottles to mess around with and have to get filled.


----------



## markknx (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice old "coffee grinder" Great job cleaning it up. I sold my old Tumesone AC. But only because the new machine could weld in AC. Lot of guys I work with don't like to weld in AC. But Then again they only want to weld with 7018 no matter how dirty .


----------

